# Will rotary machines draw specks??!



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen specks suck right into rotaries during spring snow goose season, but have any of you noticed if specks like/dislike rotaries during the Fall?? I don't see why they would like them during the Spring, but not the Fall!

Of course, the rotary can be turned off as the specks approach, thus acting as a motion system only when the birds are far away.

Thoughts?


----------

